# Core 2 Quad Q9550 Temps, Ok or Bad?



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello. I recently purchased this Q9550 system and decided to run Real Temp on idle and with prime95 to see what were the temps on the CPU. The system is in a cheap Rosewill case with a OEM intel CPU cooler and another fan on the back. I dont know the size but its alot bigger than a 120mm. 

This are the temps I got. I was just wondering if they are safe or not. 

Left - Idle 
Right - Load

Appreciate any input.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

They're safe, though idle temps look quite high.
What motherboard do you have? And what BIOS version? Since RealTemp doesn't recognize the CPU correctly, I think a BIOS update might be in order...

Hmm, according to your specs, you don't need a newer BIOS for the proc to be recognized correctly.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> They're safe, though idle temps look quite high.
> What motherboard do you have? And what BIOS version? Since RealTemp doesn't recognize the CPU correctly, I think a BIOS update might be in order...
> 
> Hmm, according to your specs, you don't need a newer BIOS for the proc to be recognized correctly.



Yeah they do seem high, is it summer where you live? Otherwise they are really high. A new case with better airflow might be the order of the day.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah they do seem high, is it summer where you live? Otherwise they are really high. A new case with better airflow might be the order of the day.



It is on stock cooling, so the load temps are OK imho... Idle temp seems to bother me more the more I look at it.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah they do seem high, is it summer where you live? Otherwise they are really high. A new case with better airflow might be the order of the day.



I live in California, Sacramento. 
Its hot in day time and fairly cool at night.

I would gladly buy a new CPU fan ,if it would help but I have no idea which one to buy. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

What's your budget?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> What's your budget?



20-50 USD


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd say Xigmatek 1283 if you don't want to spend more than 50 bucks.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> It is on stock cooling, so the load temps are OK imho... Idle temp seems to bother me more the more I look at it.



Yeps, its the idle temps that seems high, I just gave a hand to a pal who just built a new rig with the same cpu, its summer where I live, ambient temps are ~25 and the idle temps were ~35 - ~40 max. If you want a cheap but efficient cpu cooler, there's the CM hyper 212+, I just don't stop recommending it, its awesome for ~$30. But before you go on a speding spree, try letting the case open, experiment a bit before. That would be wise.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeps, its the idle temps that seems high, I just gave a hand to a pal who just built a new rig with the same cpu, its summer where I live, ambient temps are ~25 and the idle temps were ~35 - ~40 max. If you want a cheap but efficient cpu cooler, there's the CM hyper 212+, I just don't stop recommending it, its awesome for ~$30. But before you go on a speding spree, try letting the case open, experiment a bit before. That would be wise.



Will do. Thanks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome guitarfreaknation!

Considering you're on a stock cooler and most likely stock thermal paste? I wouldn't worry too much in regards to these temps however, as previously stated it's definitely worth picking up a decent third party cooler and if it's not included some decent thermal paste. 

Will you be OC'ing your Q9550 at all?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I'd say Xigmatek 1283 if you don't want to spend more than 50 bucks.



I agree, extremely good heatsink for the money. IIRC, there is no other heatsink that costs the same as the 1283 that can match it's performance.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012


----------



## burebista (Mar 26, 2010)

RealTemp doesn't properly identify your CPU. Can you make a screenshot with RealTemp and CPU-Z? I want to show it to Kevin? 
 But first try latest RealTemp.
Your load temps looks perfect fine for ambient temp and stock cooling but you're only at 50% load. Try prime95 Small FFTs to see 100% load on all cores.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

burebista said:


> RealTemp doesn't properly identify your CPU. Can you make a screenshot with RealTemp and CPU-Z? I want to show it to Kevin?
> But first try latest RealTemp.
> Your load temps looks perfect fine for ambient temp and stock cooling but you're only at 50% load. Try prime95 Small FFTs to see 100% load on all cores.



Well I took the pc out of the desk, opened up the box and now i get 44-45 idle. 
Btw i downloaded from the link you gave me but still it doesnt show my CPU (Q9550)


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I agree, extremely good heatsink for the money. IIRC, there is no other heatsink that costs the same as the 1283 that can match it's performance.



Yes I gotta agree, back in its days, it was the ~$40 champion, but now at $39 it lacks some support for 1156 if I'm right, useful if you want to upgrade without buying the crossbow kit (something the 212+ supports for free, awesome considering its price) I use one myself (1283 DK) great performer though.



burebista said:


> Can you make a screenshot with RealTemp and CPU-Z? I want to show it to Kevin?



Hey dude, who's kevin?  you scared the shit outta me, since its my name too! Rofl!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome guitarfreaknation!
> 
> Considering you're on a stock cooler and most likely stock thermal paste? I wouldn't worry too much in regards to these temps however, as previously stated it's definitely worth picking up a decent third party cooler and if it's not included some decent thermal paste.
> 
> Will you be OC'ing your Q9550 at all?



Yeah I would consider OC'ing only after I get a new case/PSU/CPU Cooler. 
I got this system a few days ago so Im still not sure of what it will become.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Yeah I would consider OC'ing only after I get a new case/PSU/CPU Cooler.
> I got this system a few days ago so Im still not sure of what it will become.



You seem to have a _really_ decent motherboard and if your Q9550 is a E0 stepping you'll most definitely be able to hit a high OC (1GHz+). Lookin' at your PSU it's not _too bad_ I don't rate Antec PSUs that highly from my own experience with them, but they do get some high recommendations so I'd definitely just start with cooling and a case.

^^


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Yeah I would consider OC'ing only after I get a new case/PSU/CPU Cooler.
> I got this system a few days ago so Im still not sure of what it will become.



I'm sure it'll do fine, you've got a great cpu, nice ram (which should help you OC well, in theory at least, you never know, its like a lottery lol) good mobo (I lovem p45's) A new case and cooler will surely help you with temps, I'd also maybe  consider a new gpu too, depends on what res you play though (and the settings you like to play with)


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome guitarfreaknation!
> 
> Considering you're on a stock cooler and most likely stock thermal paste? I wouldn't worry too much in regards to these temps however, as previously stated it's definitely worth picking up a decent third party cooler and if it's not included some decent thermal paste.
> 
> Will you be OC'ing your Q9550 at all?





InnocentCriminal said:


> You seem to have a _really_ decent motherboard and if your Q9550 is a E0 stepping you'll most definitely be able to hit a high OC (1GHz+). Lookin' at your PSU it's not _too bad_ I don't rate Antec PSUs that highly from my own experience with them, but they do get some high recommendations so I'd definitely just start with cooling and a case.
> 
> ^^



I was actually looking to buy an Antec 300 or 900. Yeah a new case a cooling system would be nice...


----------



## burebista (Mar 26, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Hey dude, who's kevin?  you scared the shit outta me, since its my name too! Rofl!



Kevin=unclewebb=RealTemp developer. We are virtual friends. 



> Btw i downloaded from the link you gave me but still it doesnt show my CPU (Q9550)


Strange. Please post a screenshot with latest RealTemp and CPU-Z. Thanks.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> I'm sure it'll do fine, you've got a great cpu, nice ram (which should help you OC well, in theory at least, you never know, its like a lottery lol) good mobo (I lovem p45's) A new case and cooler will surely help you with temps, I'd also maybe  consider a new gpu too, depends on what res you play though (and the settings you like to play with)



yeah the one and only problem is that i have never OC'ed a CPU in my life. Haha.

I have a crossfire MoBo so maybe I should look into upgrading to an 2x ATI?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> I was actually looking to buy an Antec 300 or 900. Yeah a new case a cooling system would be nice...



I can't recommend the 300 enough, it looks so much nicer (imo) than the fugly and oversized 900 series. Freaking hate the 900s and the 1200. Gross!



guitarfreaknation said:


> yeah the one and only problem is that i have never OC'ed a CPU in my life. Haha.



Don't worry we can all help with that. 





guitarfreaknation said:


> I have a crossfire MoBo so maybe I should look into upgrading to an 2x ATI?



Not unless you _absolutely_ need dual cards, but the path is there if you ever need it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> yeah the one and only problem is that i have never OC'ed a CPU in my life. Haha.
> 
> I have a crossfire MoBo so maybe I should look into upgrading to an 2x ATI?



I'm sure there are a lot of people who'll help you here, it aint that difficult, just that you have to read a lot and be patient and most of all willing to accept frustration  There are some guides on tpu, will surely help a lot. For the gpu, it really depends on your budget, and the res that you game at. If you are playing at 16** or whatever, I'd keep your card for now or get a 5770. If you game @ extreme res, 19** I'd surely recommend a 5850 or higher.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can't recommend the 300 enough, it looks so much nicer (imo) than the fugly and oversized 900 series. Freaking hate the 900s and the 1200. Gross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah maybe I should save a few bucks and go for 300. 
About the GPU i think I will keep the 9800 GTX+ for now since i got more important stuff to take care of.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 26, 2010)

burebista said:


> Kevin=unclewebb=RealTemp developer. We are virtual friends.
> 
> 
> Strange. Please post a screenshot with latest RealTemp and CPU-Z. Thanks.



I dont know how to get prime95 to load to 100%. I select the second option with 4 threads. 

But this is idle and CPUZ


----------



## burebista (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for screenshot
Hehe, I have a feeling. Can you run CPU Cool Down Test from Sensor test? It will take 10 minutes but I suspect that all of your cores are stuck at 44C so that's why you have high idle temps. Maybe not, but to be sure.

As for prime95 choose Torture test and check Small FFTs. Leave it running half an hour and see your core temps.


----------



## JTS (Mar 26, 2010)

burebista said:


> I suspect that all of your cores are stuck at 44C so that's why you have high idle temps.



That's a decent suspicion.  By the time I replaced my Q9550, all but one sensor had become stuck at idle.  The Q9xxx series were renowned for temperamental sensors becoming stuck at idle temps.


----------



## burebista (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, stuck sensors and 45nm Intel CPU's are common like bread. 
TBH until now I didn't see a 45nm Quad with all temps the same in idle that's why I'm a lil' bit suspicious.


----------

